# Waiting for uevents to be processed ... screen clears

## devsk

During boot process, as soon as udev service loads, it shows this message:

"Waiting for uevents to be processed"

and then the screen clears, ruining all the information in the console before that. Is there a way to tell udevadm to not clear the screen? I need to see some early boot messages.

Note that it has nothing to do with agetty's --noclear argument. agetty comes into play much later.

Edit: I am using openrc, not systemd. In case it was not clear.

----------

## brendlefly62

devsk -- i know this does not answer your question, so sorry if not helpful -- sort of a brute force method, you could always just record with your camera and pause the playback to see what you are missing (if what you need is not forensically available via dmesg or such)

----------

## devsk

 *brendlefly62 wrote:*   

> devsk -- i know this does not answer your question, so sorry if not helpful -- sort of a brute force method, you could always just record with your camera and pause the playback to see what you are missing (if what you need is not forensically available via dmesg or such)

  :Smile:  Yes, that's what I ended up doing. In fact, that's how I found out that it was udevadm settle that was doing the clearing, otherwise its too fast for me to see what cleared the screen.

I just needed to know if someone knew the proper solution. Its a pain to be overruled by a program without the ability to change the overrule.

----------

